# IRC Client für Mac OS X gesucht



## Comander_Keen (24. Februar 2004)

Abend,

ich bin schon seit längerer Zeit auf der Suche nach einem guten IRC-Client für Mac OS X. Leider habe ich aber nur Shareware und kaum Freeware im Internet gefunden. Da ich aber eigentlich nicht extra 25$ bezahlen will und keine Lust auf komplette Konsolenanwendungen habe.. hoffe ich auf eure Hilfe. 

-keen!

PS: und ich will doch so gerne wieder in #tutorials.de idln


----------



## Neurodeamon (24. Februar 2004)

Naja, schade .. schade. Die besten Klienten SIND Konsolenanwendungen - Siehe BITCHX & Co.

http://www.chipersoft.com ist komplett kostenlos und ewig nutzbar, solange Du nur eine Verbindung herstellst - für tutorials.de reicht das vollkommen


----------



## Comander_Keen (24. Februar 2004)

Abend,

und Danke für den Tip. Habe mir auf deinen Rat BitchX gezogen, bin aber kläglich bei meinen Installationsversuchen gescheitert. Für mehr als /, ls und cd bin ich im Termina einfach zu blöd. Das mit der einen Verbindung ist sicherlich auch nicht die beste Lösung. 

Fazit: Man sollte sich doch ein wenig mit Unix befassen. Bestraft wurde ich dafür heute 

-keen!


----------



## Neurodeamon (25. Februar 2004)

Hier ein vorkonfiguriertes Paket für das OS X, vielleicht hilft das =)

http://macosx.forked.net/download.php?j=http://macosx.forked.net/p/BitchX-1.0c18.pkg.tgz


----------



## Comander_Keen (26. Februar 2004)

Achtung! 

Ich bins mal wieder..

Habs also schon per Terminal bis zum Ausführen gebracht. Aber nun bekomm ich eine Meldung, mit der ich reichlich wenig anfangen kann. In der FAQ von BitchX.org konnte ich nichts finden.. hoffe nun mal wieder auf euch  .


```
ibook-keen:/usr/local/bin steffenfiedler$ ./BitchX 
BitchX - Based on EPIC Software Labs epic ircII (1998).
Version (BitchX-1.0c18) -- Date (20010108).
Process [1439]
Using terminal type [xterm-color]
setupterm failed: 0
So we'll be running in dumb mode...
```

Wie schon erwähnt, habe ich leider keinerlei Vorwissen zu diesem Thema.

-keen!


----------



## Neurodeamon (27. Februar 2004)

Versuch folgendes:
Setz mal

```
TERM=xterm
```
in die Umgebungsvariablen


----------



## Comander_Keen (27. Februar 2004)

Bitte was? 

Ich gebs auf. Für mich muss das alles bunt, verspielt und zum klicken sein. Sonst hab ich da keine Chance.

-keen!


----------



## Neurodeamon (27. Februar 2004)

Hihihi 

Wie bei DOS (Prä-Klickibunti-Ära) kannst Du Umgebungsvariablen mit 'set' abfragen. Wie bei DOS gibt es PATH und andere Dinge.
Schau mal in Deinen HOME-Verzeichnis nach einer Datei: .profile

Dort schreibst Du - wenn ich mich jetzt nicht vertue - hinein:

```
TERM=xterm
export TERM
```

Ich vermute mal, das es jetzt gehen sollte BitchX aufzurufen. Sonst bin ich auch so langsam mit meinem Latein am Ende.

Neuro finem est


----------



## Comander_Keen (18. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

habe ebend eine Betaversion eines neuen IRC-Clients gefunden.

Conversation 

_keen!


----------



## alois (25. September 2004)

Ist zwar schon etwas länger her, aber versuch doch mal die Mac OS X-Version von xChat. Sollte deinen Ansprüchen genügen und ist komplett frei. Hier klicken.


----------



## Amr0d (6. Januar 2009)

Ich nutze zur Zeit Colloquy das ist kostenlos, allerdings kann ich da kein server Window finden. Liegt bestimmt daran das ich mich mit MAC noch nicht so auskenne. Dann gäbe das noch Linkinus, sieht auch super aus kostet aber.

Xchat und so find ich sieht irgendwie kacke aus


----------



## Neurodeamon (6. Januar 2009)

Hi Amr0d, bitte achte auf das Datum des Threads. Es hat keinen Sinn alte Threads auszubuddeln um zu antworten. Dieser hier ist über 4 Jahre alt und im Softwarebereich hat sich viel getan. Es gibt mittlerweile mehrere gute IRC Klienten mit GUI für den Mac!
Für Dein Problem hättest Du einfach einen eigenen Thread öffnen können.

Das Verbindungsfenster heißt "Connections" und ist zu erreichen über:
Window -> Connections


Quelle: Colloquy FAQs


Außerdem sieht X-Chat Aqua doch nicht häßlich aus..


----------



## RedXIII (21. November 2009)

ZITAT: "Naja, schade .. schade. Die besten Klienten SIND Konsolenanwendungen - Siehe BITCHX & Co."

Was heißt denn Konsolenanwendung? Und was ist der Unterschied zu ääh.. "nicht"-konsolenanwendungen?


----------



## bRainLaG (21. November 2009)

Also wenn du Firefox verwendest würde ich dir einfach Chatzilla als IRC Client empfehlen, das verwende ich auf meinem Mac auch und kann mich eigentlich nicht beklagen.


----------



## RedXIII (21. November 2009)

Aha, und was ist jetzt die antwort auf meine frage?


----------



## DeluXe (21. November 2009)

RedXIII hat gesagt.:


> Was heißt denn Konsolenanwendung? Und was ist der Unterschied zu ääh.. "nicht"-konsolenanwendungen?



BitchX läuft innerhalb der Konsole, welche man z. B. mit dem Programm "Terminal" erreicht.

Alles andere sind Nicht-Konsolenclients und um einiges Bunter.


----------

